# DPE wheel CF lip finally done!!!!!!!!!



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

"STEP YOUR GAME UP"



















































































_Modified by xoxodr at 10:25 AM 6-4-2008_


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: DPE wheel CF lip finally done!!!!!!!!! (xoxodr)*

I apologize in advance to those of you that had valid posts on this thread but I had to batch-delete since I really don't have time to pick and choose and most of it was banter anyway. It was either this or a lock.
This thread is also being moved to the wheel and tire forum as it's really not MkV R32 related at all (aside from what I'm assuming the wheels belonging on such a car, which could be said for any 5x112 car).
Please keep the discussion going in a mature manner. 
Thanks.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: DPE wheel CF lip finally done!!!!!!!!! (xoxodr)*

let's try this again...
not my cup of tea, but i hope you like them.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: DPE wheel CF lip finally done!!!!!!!!! (xoxodr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For nice wheels...


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: DPE wheel CF lip finally done!!!!!!!!! (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_let's try this again...
not my cup of tea, but i hope you like them.
























thanks for your opinion. i love them







ill post some pics as soon as i mount them on my _MkV R32 _


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: DPE wheel CF lip finally done!!!!!!!!! (svander)*

Apology accepted and it just so happens, I have my exact post in a email so here are my legit questions and his answers again:

_Quote, originally posted by *GaBoYnFla* »_"Let's play 3 questions:

1. Approx weight? *27lbs*
2. Approx cost? *NUNYa*
3. Is that a carbon insert like my wheel have a stainless steel ring inserted for a lip under high pressure?* yes*
Ok....Goofs are supposed to know how to count but
4. Are they forged? *yes 3 piece forged*

Well....more-PICS!!!!!!!!!!





















On the car.

Goofballs rule! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "


Werd up! I was thinking all day....hum....(yes it hurt my head)....what about some of those DPE's in white with polished lip...couple of the styles I like.....most of them have too many sharp lines for my taste....by my wheels are turning.....here's their website-pick out your favorite: http://www.dpengineering.cc/




_Modified by GaBoYnFla at 7:21 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wow very sexy. Dont know how you would fix curbage on these? O well good luck. Post some pics with em on your car.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

I love them myself.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

what are they going on?


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (OLD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD-GTI* »_what are they going on?

vvvvTHISvvvv


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MitchNFitch* »_Wow very sexy. Dont know how you would fix curbage on these? O well good luck. Post some pics with em on your car.

Since the thread got deleted 
: the lips are inserts, made entirely from CF...(replaceable):
:19X8.5:







ffset isnt revealed by DPE







:
:running 235/35/19 Falkens:
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xoxodr)*


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xoxodr)*
















thats just a teaser. as soon as i get off im gonna put my car on the lift and rise the coils a bit, since 
im rubbing ALOT







215 is what ill get 
when these tires wear out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by xoxodr at 1:04 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xoxodr)*

Why didn't they push more of the rear inbound? A 225/35 tire will go up in that wheel well without issues....why they don't balance the wheel in that space is beyond me. 
Anyway, sure they will look fantastic.....post more pics.


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GaBoYnFla)*


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

for the coin you dropped on those things....you couldn't have gotten a more boring wheel
"step your game up" may have been a bit premature before seein em on the car







sorry bro, you got some glorified Aristos there


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (scharged)*

What happened to your wheels? They changed colors if the pictures are telling the truth.
I'm usually a fan of color matching, but I think these would have been better in some sort of silver.
Still love the lips though.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (scharged)*

I expect more from a former Meth and now Bible salesman. Did you mother tell you if you don't have something good to say...bla bla bla? 
It ain't my style but I appreciate his efforts...cut him some slack. He just spent major money on HIS car HIS way....give him a break.
The wheels did look silver in the first pics.....btw, where are you moldings? Send that Magic Molding Fairy down here to take mine...I'll leave em under my pillow! Very strange to me the GLI's come without them and GTI's come with them...


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

Looks good though you may think about switching to a 225 tire size. Would fit much better I think.


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (scharged)*









the dog likes em


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (Nanozic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nanozic* »_Looks good though you may think about switching to a 225 tire size. Would fit much better I think.

yeah maybe even a 215.


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_What happened to your wheels? They changed colors if the pictures are telling the truth.
I'm usually a fan of color matching, but I think these would have been better in some sort of silver.
Still love the lips though.

at every angle of light they seem to be a different color








i like em though.


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (scharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scharged* »_ glorified *Aristos* there


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (xoxodr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xoxodr* »_
yeah maybe even a 215.


I probably wouldn't go down to 215's especially since you are running the CF lips. 225's would fit very well with no stretch and offer a little protection to the lips as well. I run 225's on my 19x8.5's and they fit perfectly.


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (Nanozic)*

youve got coils im assuming? what kind?
ive got pss10's and i was all the way down, i raised it quite a bit


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

Koni coils, not all the way down.


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (Nanozic)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: DPE wheel CF lip finally done!!!!!!!!! (xoxodr)*

Sweet Raptor Jesus! 27lbs!


----------



## xoxodr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: DPE wheel CF lip finally done!!!!!!!!! (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Sweet Raptor Jesus! 27lbs! 








uhhh u know thats lighter then stock right


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: DPE wheel CF lip finally done!!!!!!!!! (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Sweet Raptor Jesus! 27lbs! 


I'm all for the extreme....best....fastest...etc....but you know that means diddly squat if you just drive your car with occasional enthusiastic spritz on the real world streets. I'm not racing anyone on the streets and haven't been on a track in many years now. It's a respectable weight lighter than stock...so enjoy them.


----------

